# General > Business >  North Energy Renewables, boilers, stoves, heat pumps

## nes

North Energy supplies renewable energy products:


Boilers & stoves, wood, pellet, log, biomassHeat pumps, ground and air sourceSolid fuel rangesSolar panelsWind turbinesHeat recovery ventilationUnderfloor heatingWater treatment plantDomestic and commercialFree energy survey and system designSupply only or full installationEmail for any further information - info@northenergysystems.com
Web - www.northenergysystems.com

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

Was interested to see this page as we are looking at some of the products mentioned - but there is no further information as to whereabouts you are based except mention of Scotland.

No name, contact telephone number or any other details with regards to VAT, what type of company you are or any industry compliance / assurance details etc - just wanted to point these out from a customer first impression point of view.

----------

